# New from Oregon



## Daddy oh (Jun 7, 2010)

Im a new guy from Oregon. I love archery hunting. We mainly hunt elk here. Once in a while we will go to eastern side and hunt mule deer. For me the blacktail are super tough to hunt with a bow.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!! To AT:RockOn:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Daddy oh. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## ApexPredator (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck this season!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

